# FSC Amilo SL3230T - 23" - 1920x1080



## Damageforce (30. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

Ich möchte gerne einen neuen Monitor kaufen da mein Samsung 226BW nur einen digitalen und einen analogen Eingang hat. Nur finde ich zu diesem preislich sehr interessantem Gerät leider nichts.

Er hat zwei HDMI-Eingänge wo ich wohl meinen PC anschließen können sollte sowie meinen IP-TV-Reciever und evtl. mein Notebook.

Habt Ihr da Erfahrungen und evtl. schon tests gefunden ? Ich spiele viel an dem Gerät und mache anspruchsvolle Nachbearbeitungen von Bildern, hier muss die Farbwiedergabe stimmen. Ich würde diesen auch wieder kalibrieren wollen für farbechte Wiedergabe.

Ingo


----------



## VictorLaszlo (31. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Monitor ist durch seine guten Kontrastwerte und recht kurzen Reaktionszeiten für Multimedia (vor allem auch durch seine 1080-Full-HD-Auflösung) und Spiele gut geeignet, für Graphic- und Photobearbeitung durch das TN-Panel jedoch nicht zu empfehlen. Für diesen Einsatzbereich sind Geräte mit MVA-, PVA- oder IPS-Panel deutlich sinnvoller, da die Farbwiedergabe verlässlicher und vor allem auch nicht so blickwinkelahängig ist, leider aber auch entsprechend (etwa 100%) teuerer und durch die langsameren Reaktionszeiten (mind. 8 ms) nur noch bedingt Spieletauglich.


----------



## Stumpf (26. November 2008)

Hallöchen,

ich bin durch die Suche hier gelandet, und würde mich der Frage hier mal anschließen. 
Und zwar aus folgendem Grund: Ich habe einen Xerox XA7-19i. Der hat nun das Problem, dass er immer wieder einfach in den Standby-Modus wechselt und nicht mehr aufwacht. Wenn das passiert lässt er sich auch durch aus- und anschalten nicht mehr zu einem Bild bewegen. Einzige Hilfe ist: Monitor vom Netz trennen, warten und hoffen (manchmal paar Minuten, machmal auch viele Stunden). Garantie ist vorbei, da zu alt, und deswegen brauche ich einen neuen Monitor, und das dringend.

Auf meiner Suche in einigen Elektronikmärkten bin ich auf ein Angebot bei Medimax gestoßen, bei dem es sich um den FSC Amilo SL3230T.
Vielleicht hat ja einer mittlerweile dieses gute Stück daheim und kann mir sagen ob er damit zufrieden ist. Ich fand ihn im Laden (hab ihn extra anschließen lassen um zu schauen...) ganz gut.
Um gleich eins vorweg zu nehmen: Ich bin kein Grafiker, brauche also keinen teuren MVA/PVA/IPS der die Farben besser darstellt. Hauptsächlich brauche ich ihn zum Programmieren, Surfen, mal nen Film schauen, und bissel Zocken. Ich find halt die hohe Auflösung, das schlichte Design und den Preis sehr gut (bin ein armer Student).

Also was meint ihr? Kaufen, oder doch lieber nicht?

Mfg Stumpf


----------



## Stumpf (28. November 2008)

So, hab in jetzt gekauft...
Bis jetzt bin ich mehr als zufrieden, nach dem ersten Test keine Pixelfehler entdeckt, muss ich aber nochmal in Ruhe schauen. Bild ist trotzdem er noch Analog (D-Sub) angeschlossen ist erstaunlich gut. Hätte ich nicht so erwartet. HDMI Kabel war leider keins dabei und bei Medimax (wo ich ihn gekauft habe) kostet so ein Kabel mindestens 15(!)€. Da bestell ich lieber eins online wenn das nächste mal jemand aus meinem Bekanntenkreis was kaufen will...

Mfg Stumpf


----------

